
Starups are improving seniors' social isolation and loneliness - adelHBN
https://www.wsj.com/articles/boomers-want-to-stay-home-senior-housing-now-faces-a-budding-glut-11573554601?mod=rsswn
======
argimenes
Improving their loneliness? Making them more lonely or better at being lonely?

